# Spot the difference...



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think I have more to complain about than swirl marks...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:?:


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

Is it because your neighbour has what looks like a old rover parked on the drive opposite


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I hope you too have be drinking. Click on the first pic to enlarge, if you haven't already, and have a close look.

Perhaps it's more obvious in this pic:


----------



## benjones (Dec 4, 2006)

Different colour on the door?


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

The off-side door in image one has been painted for sure... badly at that - looks like its been sprayed under artificial light to me...  

Why what's the problem? (assuming I've missed it) - is this the answer to the swirls you complained about? - they painted just the door and didn't blend the colours? I wouldn't accept that colour match on a 5 yr old company car let alone a new TT


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yep. Been resprayed by the dealer. From close up and above, it looks ok. On a dull day it is ok. But if the sun comes out and you are further away, it's obvious.

I noticed it when I was looking at the swirls on the door at night under artificial light. As I couldn't get to the other side of the car at the time, O though perhaps it was just a trick of the light. Unfortunately not.

I have no idea what the dealer can do about it. Near pre-painted door from the factory?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> I hope you too have be drinking. Click on the first pic to enlarge, if you haven't already, and have a close look.
> 
> Perhaps it's more obvious in this pic:


Ahh yes, I see now.................................it is a Rover. :roll:

Only kidding, Karcsi. I can see your paint problem quite clearly.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Janker said:


> The off-side door in image one has been painted for sure... badly at that - looks like its been sprayed under artificial light to me...
> 
> Why what's the problem? (assuming I've missed it) - is this the answer to the swirls you complained about? - they painted just the door and didn't blend the colours? I wouldn't accept that colour match on a 5 yr old company car let alone a new TT


It's the "original" re-spray, with swirl marks for good measure.

To be honest, respray on my Mauritius Blue A3 also had that problem. But you could only see it under strong artificial light, and maybe only perhaps a subtle difference in sunlight. But this is really bad.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Only way to match a pearl effect paint like that is to spray the hole side of the car and blend the original and new paint over a curvered surface (i.e feather it in and 'DA' it) or progress from original to new paint on a sharp panel angle (in one go) near the bottom of the car.. Painting just a door and not the adjacent panel will always show up like that, even with a normal metallic.. dealerships old school of finance comes to play here I suspect - a panel + a door is more Â£Â£Â£ than painting a door alone :roll:

I'd be pretty unhappy if I were you... hope they sort it out for you.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I predict a riot.

That is bad, BAD, *BAD*.

Go get 'em Karsci.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> I predict a riot.
> 
> That is bad, BAD, *BAD*.
> 
> Go get 'em Karsci.


I'd contemplate rejection if they don't get it right next time - they get three attempts to fix the problem by law - then you can reject the vehicle.. enoughs enough mate.. you've been patient and done the decent thing and given them chance to put it right. 'Blowing in' (trade term for a quick fix) the door on a 30k car is not on..


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks guys. Email with pictures winging iys way to the dealer.

I suppose the only way to get proper match would be to get the factory to spray and extra door when painting others. I can't imagine that one batch of paint would be so different from another that you could tell.

The respray is fine in dull weather, or where the sun doesn't reflect straight back to the observe e.g. sun low in the sky for the lower part of the panel, or high in the sky for the top curved part. I think it's a lot to do with the pearl effect characteristics than the colour being wrong, and the way it was resprayed (wrong angle?). I'm sure a factory sprayed door would be a much better match.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'd reject the car if at all possible. One of the main reasons for buying a brand new car is that it's perfect in every way. The experience has been tainted and they should be pulling out all the stops to get another car for you IMHO.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

What ever they do you payed for a new car without swirls or scratches - that's exactly what you should get!..

Good luck in getting it sorted anyway - stunning car btw


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put it under a street light. You should notice the difference even more


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I noticed it first when I was looking at the swirl marks using a lamp. I couldn't believe my eyes (it was almost crimson!), which is why I held fire until today.


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

damn!

You've got a two tone paint job, and not even a nice one.

I'm sure they will sort it for you...just make sure you get something for you trouble too.

good luck


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Karsci

I would try and reject the car from the very start, don't leave it too long or they will start the offer of like for like so they could offer a second hand car value, regardless of them selling for over list. Put everything in writing with dates to the dealer.

This is discraceful if you accept anything but perfect it could effect resale or trade in values.

I would have to see it in real life as it is very obvious just on the web pictures.

I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

The bad news is that you probably cant reject the car if the dealer wants to be stroppy about it.

I had a some hassle with a previous car (a VW Bora) that had been resprayed across two panels very badly when I picked it up new and the overspray had actually ran onto a third panel. 

The dealer was ok and I was able to reject but mentioned that VW only automatically accept rejection for three resprayed panels - I'm assuming here that a) Things have not moved on since then and b) Audi use the same method as VW.

This is not to say you should ask about it and confirm with them that you are very much not happy with the workmanship and that it may be easier to reject.

Then stand back. :lol: :x

Good luck in whatever you decide to do - I certainly wouldnt be happy about spending over 30k on a new car to find they had already resprayed the door and badly at that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't think its a paint colour problem - its not like the cars had a chance to drop in the sun. I'd guess its the amount of clear lacquer applied to the car as the thickness will alter the tone.

Im sure the dealer wont argue and should put it right for you no questions asked.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think you might be right - it's not the colour, per se. As long as the light is coming from more than, say, 45 degress from the perpendicular to the panel, it looks fine - a good match in fact. But any where closer to direct sunlight, and it shows up way off the colour it really is.

I don't think rejecting the car is an option, really - seems a complete waste for what started out as a 3 inch scratch. I don't see why there would not be a body shop that could replicate the factory almost exactly - it's just paint, after all. :?

Thanks all for the good wishes. I do hope it gets sorted out quite simply.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

cant you just take it back and get them to re paint the door? They should blend it into the adjacent panels aswell so even if there is a slight colour difference it will bend in better.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I don't see why there would not be a body shop that could replicate the factory almost exactly - it's just paint, after all. :?


I think the paint itself is probably the least of the problems.

The eventual finish will be influenced more by the preparation of the surface to be painted, the conditions in which the paint is applied (ok, paintshop, so should be fine), and then any finishing of the surface once the paint has been applied.

But you're 100% right - I'd expect an Audi-approved paintshop to be able to do a job that you'd never know had been done ...


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

That stinks, give them another go and then reject, your contract with them was for a car that was the same colour all around so they have broke there side of there contract, if they re do it and its not up to your satisfaction i would reject the car and ask for a replacement under the sales and good act, if need be phone the whole world up as they really cant expect you to accept a car with a door the wrong colour what happens on resale as the first thing i would say to you is has it been pranged and would be dubious of buying your TT to one that has no blemishes, speak to a solictor ASAP as personally i would not accept the car, they may as well have fitted a white door to it and said there you go all done.

You need to act ASAP as you have a reasonable amount of time to reject it ( im sad and read Which mag ) Writing this and thinking about it if it was me personally i would reject the car and ask for another vehicle, if you need any more help i'll look it up for you but you really need to act fast.

If the car was a few years old then fair do's let them have another go but as its brand new i would try my hardest to reject it they prob have insurance for things like this so would just oreder you another TT.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> Karsci
> 
> I would try and reject the car from the very start.


Exactly. Why do you keep giving them chances. FFS, it's a 30k car and it shouldn't be like that fullstop.

How many times do you let them keep spraying before you put your foot down? It'll *never* match the rest of the car so quit now and reject it.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for that.

I've already done 4 weeks and 1000 miles in the car, so I doubt rejecting it is possible. Having said that, I got the car back 2 weeks ago, and this weekend was the first bit of decent weather I had to take a look at the finish.

I've already arranged to go back to the dealer about the swirls at the end of this weekend. This just compounds the issue they need to sort out for me. If they say they cannot repair it so that it is indistinguishable from the rest of the car, then it will be rejected, no question about it. Not only is it 'damaged goods' to me, but it's clearly visible to any potential buyer in the future.

I've also noticed another blemish - on the roof, an inch and a buit wide along the top of windscreen. It looks like a film of glue / wax or something. You cannot feel it, but you can see it. In addition the grille was clearly fixed in another position and then moved - the two main screw washers have left marks - which seems strange. Plus, there is what feels like overspray on the front edge of the bonnet - a roughness to the paint. So there are a things I could add to the pot, if needs be.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like you've bought the Mark 2 that was destined for our unluckiest forum member "Spain" :lol:

Karcsi, if I were in your position I'd be rejecting this car.
A new car should be an exciting time for you.
I certainly wouldn't expect to pay Â£30k for a car with as many "blemishes" as yours has had.
It sounds like you're being too nice to the dealer about it.

Rogue



Karcsi said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I've already done 4 weeks and 1000 miles in the car, so I doubt rejecting it is possible. Having said that, I got the car back 2 weeks ago, and this weekend was the first bit of decent weather I had to take a look at the finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Karsci
> ...


I think I need to clear things up. They have only tried to rectify the scratch on the door once, which resulted in the respray.

I am taking the car in on Friday for them to look at both the swirl marks on the rest of the car and the poor respray. I will then see what they offer as a solution. But from what has been said here, I doubt a respray will ever be the same as OEM and will aways be obvious; whether or not it has been blended it. So it, sadly, looks like the only real solution is for them to order me another car.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Sounds like you've bought the Mark 2 that was destined for our unluckiest forum member "Spain" :lol:
> 
> Karcsi, if I were in your position I'd be rejecting this car.
> A new car should be an exciting time for you.
> ...


I should have left it there when I noticed the scratches. But the result would have been the same, as at that time I didn't even know it had been resprayed - point of fact, they still haven't really admitted that it has been resprayed.

Anyway, Friday is crunch time.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I've just read this thread and feel truly gutted for you Karsci 

Hopefully you'll get this sorted to your satisfaction ASAP.

Perhaps Rebel might like it ? He's not really into cleaning so he'd never notice any imperfections to the paint :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks mate! I hope so too.

I've just have another look at the third pic I posted. I think it might be a repair job, because it looks uncannily like the purple bit is only around where the scratch was (under the handle), which would explain why the top curved part of the door seems OK. Hmm, I can see their next suggest would be a respray to the whole door then!


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Karcsi, sorry to cover old ground and open up old wounds, but what options did the dealer give you when you first picked the car up?

I ask because it may have some bearing on your future options ,and also because my car should be delivered early Jan, and your story is my worst nightmare.

A previous reply and personal experience (my Dad was a panel beater) say that the colour should never stop on one panel, it should be feathered out over the wings, and your swirl marks, well thats just lazy. It may be an idea to request that it visits a differnet body shop.

Good luck and keep us posted.........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

er ok I can see it now :? Thats terrible ,just be calm point out all the bits and say "I want a new car please sir"


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> er ok I can see it now :? Thats terrible ,just be calm point out all the bits and say "I want a new car please sir"


It worked for me.

Sorry to hear and see your problems Karcsi. There was talk of respraying a panel and rectifying 14 scratches and re-polishing my new car and I rejected it - after taking advice from friends and family in the trade. Treat it like a business transaction and be polite, objective and firm and be well prepared and ask them for different options before choosing the best for you.

All the best
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i never would accept the car in the first place.
and now i see the pictures, i defintly don't want that car anymore.
some clown's over there in that garage
you can paint a car whitout seeying it. this is crap.

and if you gonna sell the car, the buyer thinks you got a accident with the car as well.

i would follow Donald's advice Karcsi, and go back to sort this out.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Necroscope, the car came with a 3 inch, deep scratch in the door. Dealer arranged to have it repaired a few weeks later. Car arrives back; i check it over in the half light, and notice the smeared wax and swirls. Take the car, perhaps stupidly, but the looked ok, and the smears and swirls could wait until i gave it a good clean. Did so last weekend, saw swirls were bad, so arranged with dealer to see it this friday. This sunday brought great weather and the mismatch was obvious. So that's changed the purpose of friday.

There are no offers on the table as of yet. Still work in progress, as it were.

In hindsight I should have said on delivery, repair it and then i'll pay for it. But i would not have thought it would be so difficult to repair. I, a rank amateur, managed a perfect repair on a deeper scratch on the wing of my A3 - buyer couldn't see the repair at all. And that was using Halfords paint! So why couldn't a professional?!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you learned you're lesson by hart Karcsi.
never trust a car-dealer, and alway's first check the merchandise before you pay it.
you should leave the car there in the first place, and told them, they first repair the car properly before you pay the car and take it home.

one thing is for sure, i don;t want a new car which was sprayed three times within a few months...

good luck


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> I've already done 4 weeks and 1000 miles in the car, so I doubt rejecting it is possible.


Correct you can only reject a car upto 30days and less than 1000miles under the std Audi purchase agreement.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

If it has slipped past the 30 days i would say he has fair grounds to complain looking at the state of that repair.

I really feel for you and my heart says get the car rejected and returned and a nice new one on the way.

Good luck.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I've already done 4 weeks and 1000 miles in the car, so I doubt rejecting it is possible.
> ...


But it was only repaired half way though that time period.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


That's true, and there are other factors involved which would have to taken into consideration. I doubt they could apply the rule strictly in all cases - you have to give them an opportunity to rectify the problem, when it is something that logically should be possible to rectify.

What is most annoying is that I am sure a professional would have been able to repair the scratch properly without resorting to spraying half the panel in the process. I've checked tonight, and it is definitely just a repair, and not a respray of the whole panel. Trouble is, now they have no option but to respray the whole panel. I hope it is possible to do it properly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like something chips away do all the time.

Whats your plan from here? what does the dealer suggest? sure you're more than disappointed with the whole episode up-to now.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is going to sound really bad when I say this, but I think you should have the car stripped and completely resprayed! Why? So you don't have patches of slightly different coloured paint all over it where paint jobs have been done on it along with your scratches have been treated .

Don't all grumble at me for saying that it was just a thought


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Sounds like something chips away do all the time.
> 
> Whats your plan from here? what does the dealer suggest? sure you're more than disappointed with the whole episode up-to now.


That's what I thought - a chips away type of job - which is why I wasn't at all concerned. It the paint colour is right, there is no reason why it would not have been possible.

It certainly has not been fun. I'm not happy with anything until it is perfect. Anything less, and it annoys the hell out of me. And then if it is completely out of my control...

Seeing the dealer on friday, and will discuss all my options then.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> This is going to sound really bad when I say this, but I think you should have the car stripped and completely resprayed! Why? So you don't have patches of slightly different coloured paint all over it where paint jobs have been done on it along with your scratches have been treated .
> 
> Don't all grumble at me for saying that it was just a thought


I thought you were going to say, and have it painted red. :lol:

I think the simplest thing would be to get Audi to ship over a driver's door in DSB. But no doubt, that won't be possible.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just to illustrate what a complete amateur can do:

Before:










After (7 tries):










The lacquer feathering isn't quite right. But if it wasn't for the dent, no one would know. The repair I did on my A3 was even better.[/url]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to sound really bad when I say this, but I think you should have the car stripped and completely resprayed! Why? So you don't have patches of slightly different coloured paint all over it where paint jobs have been done on it along with your scratches have been treated .
> ...


Heheh NO way  . Your car looks lovely as it is in that colour combo :wink:

Good luck with all the work you get done on it


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

Reject the car, try Audi Uk and tell them the problems that you have and ask if anyone can view your car from Audi uk so that you can show them the problems, theres no way that you should have to put up with it, it's a Â£30k car not a Â£30pound banger, so what if you have to wait for another car to be built you will never be happy with the car that you have now because of the problems that you have had now, If it was me i would seek the help of a solicitor


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with TTDriver. Get Audi Head Office involved. The dealer will always give you a spin to minimise his effort/costs. Audi should NOT want you driving around in a brand new MK2 showing that crap paintowrk to the public.

Call Audi Customer Service on Thursday before you go to the dealer. Tell them the story and ask them to get involved in the outcome. If the car has to be replaced they'll have to get involved anyway and it's good to have them on your side to tackle the dealer. Tell them you'll put a placque on the car highlighting the quality paint job on a Â£30k car voted Car of the Year by 2 leading TV programs. THEY NEED TO SORT THIS OUT !

Really feel for you; keep the thread going with the outcome. I'm especially interested as my DSB arrives in January. Have ordered a size 10 magnifying glass for when I collect and inspect it.

Good luck.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Can i borrow that magnifying glass after you please :?:


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

With Phantom Black you'll probably need it more than me !


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Keith. Just phoned CS and they say, what I had thought, give them another chance. If however, I am still not satisfied, I should ask the dealer to arrange for CS to send out a paintwork inspector to decide whether the finish is satisfactory.

She also said that Audi have clear rules on how much of a car can be repaired before it is deemed not a new car. What was a bit eye opening is that she said it is quite possible that a car gets damaged and repaired before it leaves the factory, and neither dealer nor owner will know about it.


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

Damn, just typed a long reply, my session timed out and lost the lot.

Anyway the gist of what I said was :-

- It's good that at least CS know about it now.
- CS are right that there are loads of blemishes which get "put right" at the factory but quality control would prevent anything like the appalling mess of your paintwork leaving the gates.
- If you have to agree to letting them have another go (you might try and get some legal advice to establish your exact rights here..... maybe WhatCar?) then :-
a) ask CS and the dealer what happens if the next attempt doesn't work
b) get CS to send their paint expert to check the car with you when it's done
c) tell them that even if they do get it acceptable to you, that you'll write and hold them accountable for fixing any future problems with the paint and that you'll only accept another attempt if they agree to this

I'm not qualified to give you any advice, just giving you my personal opinion and saying what I'd do.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

All the above is spot on, and like any possible legal problem, make sure from this point forward that everything is put in writing..........

And i mean everything............. Even try and list the dates of all main key events.


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a 1998 Golf Highline VR6, I likewise done 900 miles before noticing the paintwork. However VW stepped in and after a few conversations gave me a new car plus lots of goodies to keep me sweet. i.e. twin headlights, carbon gearknob.
Take advice and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Latest is: car with dealer, being re-resprayed. They will try to do the best job possible, but it looks like all they can really do is blend the edges all round, rather than stopping at the door edge. Will see. I'm expecting a big splodge if purple in the middle, albeit now nicely blended in with the OEM paintwork.


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

Regarding new cars my friend used to work in the body shop at sherness docks, basically the cars would come off the ships and any that were damaged used to go straight into the body shop, the damage could be really bad but rather than fit say a new wing they would fill it and respray and he has vowed never to purchase a new car because of this, he used to mainly work on the Jeeps and there not cheap to buy brand new.

Hope everything gets sorted Karcsi


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck Karcsi, I really hope this works out 4 u. Please keep us updated on the end result. Mine is at the docks now with an eta of Jan 12th to me.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Car finally back with me. They have managed an excellent job! I can't fault it.

The car is still covered in swirls and scratches. You can only see them under artificial light, or under bright sunlight. There was neither at the dealer, so I couldn't demonstrate it. Anyhow, we have agreed that I will see what I can remove myself, and if I'm still unhappy, they will make time for a proper inspection. Having said that, they seem to be of the opinion that swirl marks are a result of the painting process, and inevitable. Comedians.

Overall, glad to have the car back. At long last I can start m period of ownership properly. Just driven from the midlands to beds along the A44. Going up Fish Hill just after Broadway was fun! Boy, this thing is fast compared to what I'm used to!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Car finally back with me


Good news. Hope ownership is a more pleasant & fun experience from now on ...


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

That's good to hear Karcsi; put the sorry episode behind you now and love the experience of your new car.

Hopefully my DSB will be with me this week......... now where is my magnifying glass?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just been for a blast and to fill her up. The side looks superb. The roof and bonnet are however full of light scratches. It's quite embarrassing. People must think I wipe it down with a rag I found on the floor.

I'll see what I can do with them - I doubt it, as I spent half any hour tonight working away at one corner of the roof with Swissol strong cleaning fluid, and made little head way. If that's so, it's back to the dealer. I just need a sunny weekend to show the lovely things off.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Daves planning a tour again soon. Maybe you can get him to do it for you :wink: (i dont like hard work  )


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Daves planning a tour again soon. Maybe you can get him to do it for you :wink: (i dont like hard work  )


Hard work indeed! I had a go at a couple of the scratches on the roof with Swissol cleaning fluid, then strong fluid, and then the Mechanic Paint Repair abrasive using a finger to rubber across the scratch. It's starting to come out, but will take some time. Considering the car is covered in these, it would take me 'til retirement to tackle all of them.

Here are a few pics of the scratches. They are not deep, in as much as my nail does not catch. But they are deep enough to be a bu66er to remove.











These are all up the channel.



As you can imagine, I'm not very happy. Back to the dealer again. Why oh why oh why does it have to be this way. :? :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

At least your getting it done before the spring when we will have more sunshine than we are getting now :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i'm glad i choosed silver


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> At least your getting it done before the spring when we will have more sunshine than we are getting now :wink:


True. But it's much of the problem. The dealers can hide a 3rd class prep job under the our gloomy skies in the winter. So far the weather has not been on my side, and whilst the abrasions blind you in good light, they are virtually invisible in anything but. I was seriously embarrassed at the petrol station - brand new car and paintwork in this state.

Two things are for sure - I will never allow a dealer clean the car; and I will never buy a car in winter.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> i'm glad i choosed silver


My thoughts exactly. Although, I would still see them.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do the scratches show up more also under a street light?

Apparently you can tell if a red car has had a respray job from looking under a street light at night!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > i'm glad i choosed silver
> ...


What ever colour paint, you would still see scratches!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


True. Although it is very tough even to leave the paint smudge free.

It's perhaps not so obvious under a street light. But wioth a higher concentration of light, such as a petrol station, they are very obvious. I should think it's almost as bad under direct sunlight.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


Oh yes petrol stations! Bit like Wembley Stadium most of them 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## keithmt (Aug 10, 2006)

Karcsi
As you can imagine said:


> They do look Bad Karcsi; looks like another trip back to the dealer as you say.
> 
> My DSB got delivered yesterday but it was driven to my house and covred in rain and dirt from the bad weather. Sunday looks like it'll be nice and sunny so I plan to carefully clean mine and check out the paintwork in detail.
> 
> I love the car though.


----------

